# Bell Ringing



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

Any ideas how to stop or correct a dog from ringing the bells just to go outside when he doesn't need to go potty? Smokey caught on really quickly to ringing the bells when he had to go potty but I also think he knows he will get to go outside and he rings them constantly...the vet says it is because I treat trained him to go potty but I did NOT use treats to potty train..I just think he likes being outside..........sometimes he just goes out and sits down or just stands there staring off into the distance and when I say..."inside" he comes right back in......anyone else run into this issue?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Comes along for the ride. Yep that's typical. Only way out of it is extinction. Which means not reinforcing it. Which means don't open the door. Which means now your back to taking him out on a regular basis when you figure he needs to go. Now that you've trained that, you might as well honor his call because if you don't he might have to really "go:". Some people will take him out on leash, reward or praise only if he does his business, and if he doesn't bring him in immediately. But that involves a little work.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Sounds like my house! LOL Tillie took to the bells immediatly and hasn't had an accident since she was 4.5 months old!! Small price to pay, I guess... with the nice weather Tillie rings the bells a lot. We only give her a treat when we KNOW she has gone potty.... I guess it's like kids, you have to "pick your battles"!


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Doesn't take them long to learn what to do to get outside does it? Tucker used to jump on the door when he needed to go outside. When we stopped taking him out every time he jumped on the door he changed tactics. Now he comes up to us whines and pats us with his paw. Once again we're having to ignore him if we're sure he just wants to go outside to play. Actually, the only time it's a problem is at night when he constantly wants outside. We have Fishercats in the area and will not let him out at night alone. It's really hard to ignore him whining and patting me with his paw though.


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks...I have started making him come inside as soon as he sits down and/or just stands there and also alot of praising when he does go potty after ringing the bell...funny lol as I'm typing this he is ringing the bell like crazy...AND sometimes we do ignore him and he will forget all about it and get up on the couch and take a nap...so I guess it is just something we will work through....


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Lizzie is starting to do that, too, now that the weather is nicer. She is ringing the bell when my daughter and her friends are outside riding their bikes or rollerblading or if her little doggy friend is out. Sometimes I take her out and sometimes I don't. So I guess I am reinforcing it. But at least I have an indicator of if she really has to go potty or not.

I would do what Dave says and put him back on a schedule and ring the bells when you take him out for potty. Could you use a different door to go out for "fun"?


----------



## jacqui (Aug 7, 2007)

Just thought I'd throw in a funny here about Phoebe ringing the bell even tho 
she doesn't really have to go. Phoebe soon learned that when she rings the bell our English Shepherds race to the door wall to go out with her. 

Mind you they have not figured out this trick yet but are happy to go along for the ride. 

Now, when of our two English Shepherds has a toy Phoebe wants she rings the bell. The two big dogs race outside and Phoebe runs back in the house to get the toy!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ha ha ha! SMART little phoebe!! that is GREAT! LOL


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Nellie has learnt a similar trick, she bangs the cat flap when she wants to go out or come in,and Dizzie tags along with her.She knows he will leave his chew or toy , and she will jump in there,he never seems to learn.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

They are so smart aren't they? Cey started ringing the bells weeks ago to go outside to play, especially when the neighbor's cat is out there (they are actually really good friends, and will play together!). We only have one door so we just got him a longer outdoor lead for the times when he wants to go play (no fenced in yard, but a little courtyard in front - and we can almost always tell when he has to 'go' vs when he wants to play, and we continue to take him out on his leash and praise him when he goes, when he does have to go potty). Not sure if that is the way it is 'supposed' to be done (probably not!) but it's a compromise that works for us and our situation. I'm sure you will figure something out that works for you


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

What conniving females Nellie and Phoebe are!  Very clever!

Rita - what is a Fishercat??

We take Augie out on leash to potty, pretty much on a schedule. I wish he would whine or just say 'I have to go potty'  when he has to go other than his scheduled times. He will just park his butt in front of me and stare and stare. Last night, I was having a sleepless night, up all night - sewing, watching TV, etc. He had gone out at his usual last potty of the night at 10:00, but at 3 a.m. he was parking his fanny in front of me and boring holes through me with his eyes. He is usually good until 6 a.m. Then he would walk around a bit, come back, sit and stare. So I took him out and he did have to go, badly. But then, after potty, he wanted to go to his fenced play area. His mean mother wouldn't cooperate with that desire, however.  When he came back in, he settled right down and went to sleep. 

He also loves being outside and will sit, facing the wind, staring off, nose twitching.


----------



## TShot (Jan 16, 2009)

LOL!!! Petunia is 2 1/2 years old and has been bell and pee-pad trained since she was 3 months old. Like Smokey she figured the bell ringing out really quick. She does ring the bell often especially when we are trying to watch a movie or when I'm busy on teh computer. Sometimes as much as 4 times an hour, she is very persistent and I admit it's annoying. I always let her out when she rings the bell and she only gets the treat if she potties otherwise no treat. I'd say 85% of teh time she does squat and potty even if her bladder isn't full. I actually think I trained her to potty every time she goes in teh yard whether she needs to go or not. Petunia will not go in teh backyard by herself, which is more agravating then the bell ringing  if I don't walk out in teh yard with her after she rings the bell she will just sit by the door and try again. She rarely uses her pee-pad, only when it's raining or she is home alone for more then six hours.


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

those are funny and just reminded me that when the bf is home he always sits in his recliner...well that is Smokeys favorite spot lol he spends alot of time in it when the bf is out of town working...for the first few days when the bf gets home Smokey will ring the bell and the bf gets up to let him out and Smokey hops in his chair lol.....guess that's why his fake bell ringing to go potty bothers the bf more than me...he's not stealing my spot


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Havanesex2 said:


> those are funny and just reminded me that when the bf is home he always sits in his recliner...well that is Smokeys favorite spot lol he spends alot of time in it when the bf is out of town working...for the first few days when the bf gets home Smokey will ring the bell and the bf gets up to let him out and Smokey hops in his chair lol.....guess that's why his fake bell ringing to go potty bothers the bf more than me...he's not stealing my spot


everytime I see you post it looks like Havinsex .ound: That's a cute story.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

davetgabby said:


> everytime I see you post it looks like Havinsex .ound: That's a cute story.


Ha ha...glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

davetgabby said:


> everytime I see you post it looks like Havinsex .ound: That's a cute story.


Me, too. I had to do a double take a really read your name!


----------



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

We have very smart dogs!!! Your post made me laugh out loud I can just imagine the little devil thinking got them again!! Linda


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Daisy pulls the same "trick" (ringing the bell) when she wants to get a toy away from Beau. She will also go get a different toy and start flinging it into the air and pouncing on it like its the BEST toy ever. Beau goes to take it - and Daisy runs over to get the toy he had that she wanted. The are so smart!

If we KNOW they don't have to "go" we tell them "not now, you have to wait". We use the same phrase when they are trying to get us to give them a taste of our dinner - and I think they really do understand the phrase because they always lay down and quietly wait. They seem to ring the bell to go out back just as we come back from a walk on leashes and we're sure there's no way they need to go again....


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I have 2 dogs that are bell trained. They go out every single time they ring the bell,no matter what. Early on it was about them ringing and waiting to see us fly into action...but that stopped. I never gave my boys treats for ringing the bell or going potty though. I would suspect that you have a dog ringing a bell for a treat rather then to go potty?

Bell training has been wonderful for us--and if I were you,I'd make them go out every time they rang the bell,take the treats out of it completely,"happy voice praise" when pottying outside. Just suggestions.


----------

